# Walleye Fillets will trade for Morels



## DLW681 (Dec 27, 2001)

Guys, anyone near Charlotte in Eaton county i have some walleye fillets that i would be willing to trade for some Morels?
PM me if intrested!


----------



## RippinLipp (Sep 12, 2008)

Walleye for morels? Ill pass, I can catch walleye anytime of the year... Morels only come one time a year.. Good luck on the trade..
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Weioo (May 3, 2011)

RippinLipp said:


> Walleye for morels? Ill pass, I can catch walleye anytime of the year... Morels only come one time a year.. Good luck on the trade..
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


This post was most definitely necessary!


----------



## localyahoo (May 28, 2009)

I would If the gas justified the trade, sorry. With the bumper crop this year on the west side I am sure someone can hook you up. Good luck!


----------



## Richard Cranium (Feb 27, 2008)

DLW...

I"m going out one more time this upcoming Sunday (05/29 around 1600 hrs & maybe 05/30 time...??? ...yah I have to work this weekend). I have been having some luck with them. I might be willing to work out a deal with you (some #'s from the bay :evil or if you are interested, shoot me a PM and maybe we can hook up and I might be persuaded to take you out to do some looking on your own!


----------



## DLW681 (Dec 27, 2001)

Richard Thanks PM sent!

Rippin, Gotta be a Bass fisherman haha!


----------



## DLW681 (Dec 27, 2001)

Meet up with MS man Richard Cranium in the big city of Crystal Michigan to do some shrooming.......No Morels but awesome ground! Thanks Ric it was very nice of you to take me to your spot! We will meet up when then water is hard and chase some Bay Eyes!


----------



## RippinLipp (Sep 12, 2008)

DLW... Bass fisherman, far from it.. I dont waste my time on them.. More like Steel, Salmon, Walleye...
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------

